
The paralysed man who can ride a bike - feroz1
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-35660621
======
feroz1
I interviewed the man behind the cure almost a year ago
([http://zidilife.com/geoff-raismen-beating-
paralysis/](http://zidilife.com/geoff-raismen-beating-paralysis/)) and it's
amazing to see the progress of Darak in the last 12 months. Professor Raisman
was one of the most interesting people I have ever interviewed - a simply
amazing man. So happy to hear of the progress in this field.

